# Here are some of my drawings. Hope you  like them.



## acfa123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I like drawing a lot on my spare time and I usually post my art on Newgrounds and other websites ( under the alias "Acillustrations"),but I thought I should share some on here. Enjoy and Tell me what you think. 



Spoiler


----------



## Garro (Jun 16, 2013)

What I admire the most is your ability to use such variated drawing styles. Kudos.

(I somehow think I phrased that wrong)


----------



## acfa123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Garro said:


> What I admire the most is your ability to use such variated drawing styles. Kudos.
> 
> (I somehow think I phrased that wrong)


 
Thank you. The Robert Downey Jr and the Spiderman are drawn from a reference and both use a somewhat realistic approach, but the other two are original pieces in which I tried going for something completely different than what I usually made.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't draw that well, even with a reference.


----------



## acfa123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> I can't draw that well, even with a reference.


I'm guessing that's a compliment so thank you. 

Here's another drawing for you adventure time fans, I used a reference for this one too. 



Spoiler


----------



## acfa123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's a more realistic approach to things 



Spoiler


----------



## acfa123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's something I've been working on recently. 



Spoiler










Also, if anyone has any suggestions I'll happily take them, the more practice the better.


----------



## acfa123 (Jun 28, 2013)

I present to you a "The Last Of Us" drawing and 2 designs.


Spoiler


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 28, 2013)

That 3 eyed kitty octopus (kittypus?) is quite creepy. Creative, but creepy.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 28, 2013)

wow, impressive!


----------



## ouch123 (Jun 29, 2013)

These are great! Doing textures and reflections is (at least in my opinion) very difficult when using physical media, but you pulled it off very well with your Spiderman drawing! I like that you're able to do both realistic and abstract pieces as well. Keep it up!


----------



## ilman (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, you're good. Especially if you're doing this with physical stuff.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 29, 2013)

The 2nd one is some ducked up shit eh? Lol


----------



## acfa123 (Jun 29, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> These are great! Doing textures and reflections is (at least in my opinion) very difficult when using physical media, but you pulled it off very well with your Spiderman drawing! I like that you're able to do both realistic and abstract pieces as well. Keep it up!


Thanks.




ilman said:


> Wow, you're good. Especially if you're doing this with physical stuff.



Thank you. 



Ericthegreat said:


> The 2nd one is some ducked up shit eh? Lol


You could say that. I try to draw whatever comes to mind.


----------



## acfa123 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys! I have some new drawings I've come up with and inked. Next step is to color them but I don't really know what medium to use. Tell me what you think. 



Spoiler


----------



## kylster (Jul 20, 2013)

Do you take requests? If so would you draw me a tattoo?

I
C      and the text could be frozen with the Ice King and Gunter the Penguin and some other cool 
Y      adventure time things 
W
H
I
T
E
B
O
I


----------

